# Some features that are missing from AC:PC which would be nice / cool.



## thora (Oct 29, 2018)

Okay so , I love the pocket camp game and am a little addicted to it already.
However, there's some features I think is lacking.


No ability to  talk to other player's whilst they are in your town or vice versa.
It would be cool for there to be a messaging system like AC:WW used to have.

No record of the species of bugs/fish/shells  you've caught etc.
Be nice to have a little 'journal' to open and see these records

No list of record lengths of fish that you've caught 
be nice to see all of your records for each species of bugs/fish 
and again to have a little 'journal' to open and see these records placed by the species of animal you've caught 

The ability to plant flowers where ever and dig/bury 
if there would be this feature, the ability to donate to the museum as well 




is there any other features you think would be nice / cool to have?


----------



## biker (Oct 29, 2018)

Talking and sharing information with other people would indeed be very interesting, or at least having a message board in your town like in ACNL, or maybe those talk ballons with messages like in Splatoon


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2018)

I wish we could do more options to the players, all we can do is Give kudos to them, buy items at their market box and share garden creatures and water their flowers.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 29, 2018)

Just FYI, the species of bugs and fish you've caught can be found in your catalog under the "Other" catagory! It's not obvious, but it's there. c:

Speaking of which, I wish there were more types of fish and bugs to be caught. There's a massive amount in ACNL and it wouldn't kill them to add some more. It's been a year since release. We deserve more!

I also wish we could interact more with other players. Like, I wish there was a messaging system or something. I have some really nice friends that I'd like to thank but I have no idea where I added them from (either here or on Twitter).

And why aren't there bug catching tournies?! I'm so sick of flower and fish events. I wanna catch some bugs for a change.


----------



## thora (Oct 29, 2018)

PrincessAurora said:


> Just FYI, the species of bugs and fish you've caught can be found in your catalog under the "Other" catagory! It's not obvious, but it's there. c:
> 
> Speaking of which, I wish there were more types of fish and bugs to be caught. There's a massive amount in ACNL and it wouldn't kill them to add some more. It's been a year since release. We deserve more!
> 
> ...




Oh yeah ! So there is a record of catches ! .... it's not the most obvious place to put that information though,
I do apologize. It seems I still a lot of exploring to do  thank you for notifying me about this. 

I would simply love a bug hunting tournie. Fishing & flowers get old especially when thats all there is to compete with. 

I definatly agree, a messaging system would be cool. be nice for others to connect to "an actual person" then just a computer character (not in a bad way...but when it's all CG talking...it gets lonely lol) 


I've not played splatoon yet.


----------



## arbra (Nov 1, 2018)

Ability to save a layout so that it is easier to change for the holidays/regular design


----------



## dibbs (Dec 16, 2018)

Here are my thoughts:

Totally agree that we should have more bug tourneys! With that being said, bigger variety of bugs as well.
How about some sharks?
Randomized treasure spots to dig up.
Trees would sometimes drop furniture or clothing.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 16, 2018)

I suppose this goes against their system, but when getting an item from a cookie you don't want, something like a "Stop giving me this!" option would be great. Either it could give you less a chance of getting that item again or all together. You then also would have the option of undoing the preference.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 16, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> I suppose this goes against their system, but when getting an item a cookie you don't want, something like a "Stop giving me this!" option would be great. Either it could give you less a chance of getting that item again or all together. You then also would have the option of undoing the preference.



Maybe as you get repeats, the chance of getting that item in your next cookie slightly goes down? For example, if you get a dress once, the percentage stays the same, but if you happen to get that dress again, the percentage goes down a bit. That feature could even be exclusive to cookies you get with LTs.

Or, if your idea would happen, it could be with one item per cookie so people don't ban the three-star items.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 17, 2018)

*koopasta*
That's what I was thinking first too, but it would cause a problem for people who actually want multiples.


----------



## Ghoste (Dec 17, 2018)

I'd really like a way to be able to zoom out while I'm decorating my campsite so I can see the whole thing instead of just having to do one side at a time, slide over, and do the other side. Of course it's not a big deal to me, but that little feature would relieve me of so much frustration lol.


----------



## RNRita (Dec 17, 2018)

New everyday clothing and items for sale. How many times can you look at the same things?
Better odds at cookies.  I have bought, at least, 75 cookies and I got two necessary items for the scrapbook. It’s crazy. It’s great to have more chances at leaf tickets but they are a waste when I get the same things over and over. I would pay for them if I knew I could get something I needed, but not paying for a bad chance.


----------

